# Talk about a stress trigger



## 21838

So far I have been able to be pretty symtomatic free of my usual IBS problems. Different stress triggers usually kick starts my IBS problems. Anyway, I found fleas on my cat and am stressing that I am going to have to bomb the house to rid of them as well as wash and vaccum everything inside and out! Along with trying to find that time to do so; being that we are starting extensive training at my office to go paperless which includes working through all breaks throughout the day. So, I just need some luck and support that I get through all this and am not curled up in the fetal position in pain with the sharp pains of of my GI tract.


----------

